# improvised KO Enclosure



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

another picture of it


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A- for crativity.

What is just sitting there, are were there fender washers on the outside holding it, shall we say, quasi-in-place?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Four more washers, four nuts and bolts and it would be good:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*KO closures*

If the plate completely covered the opening and the holes were drilled and tapped, I could see myself doing that.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> If the plate completely covered the opening and the holes were drilled and tapped, I could see myself doing that.


It looks like the "plate" is the piece left inside the hole saw used to make the hole. It also looks like it was just sitting there. That is no good. I have improvised a few KO's myself. For big holes I have used 1900 blanks with the corners truncated with my tin snips, and through-bolted them together with a 1/4-20 and nut.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> It looks like the "plate" is the piece left inside the hole saw used to make the hole. It also looks like it was just sitting there. That is no good. I have improvised a few KO's myself. For big holes I have used 1900 blanks with the corners truncated with my tin snips, and through-bolted them together with a 1/4-20 and nut.


 Yeah I saw the OP's pic and thought, why the hell didn't he just use a 1900 cover plate?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

> Yeah I saw the OP's pic and thought, why the hell didn't he just use a 1900 cover plate?



At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Yeah I saw the OP's pic and thought, why the hell didn't he just use a 1900 cover plate?


 
I looked at it, and thought why the hell didn't he just slobber a bunch of Scotchcoat on it? :whistling2:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

That is the piece that is left when you use a 4" hole saw to cut your KO, in the wrong spot at that. I asked the guy, if your not going to use an approved ko closure why not use a 4"square or 4 11/16 square cover to cover the hole ?
His answer - I don't know .


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> That is the piece that is left when you use a 4" hole saw to cut your KO, in the wrong spot at that. I asked the guy, if your not going to use an approved ko closure why not use a 4"square or 4 11/16 square cover to cover the hole ?
> His answer - I don't know .


 
I wasnt aware there was an "approved" ko closure. I thought it said no unused openings allowed in boxes etc. Granted I would of done it different but other than looks whats the violation? 110.3 I hate it when thats all they can find.:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've used a 1/4" bolt and 2 fender washers in a pinch.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I wasnt aware there was an "approved" ko closure. I thought it said no unused openings allowed in boxes etc. Granted I would of done it different but other than looks whats the violation? 110.3 I hate it when thats all they can find.:laughing:


This was just sitting on on the inside like in the first picture. I tapped it from underneath and out it came,It was not attached to the trough in any fashion.

The violation -
110.12(A) - states " Shall be closed to afford protection substantially equivalent to the wall of the equipment" (This was just sitting there, I popped it out by poking it from underneath).
Article 376.100(C) - Smooth Rounded Edges
states suitable bushings,shields,or fittings having smooth rounded edges shall be provided ..... at other locations to where necessary to prevent abrasion of the insulation of conductors. 

"Approved" KO Enclosure -
Article 100 - AHJ - An organization,office,or _Individual responsible_ for enforcing the requirements of a code or standard, or_ for approving_ equipment , _materials, _an installation,or a procedure. 

You asked - I answered


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> This was just sitting on on the inside like in the first picture. I tapped it from underneath and out it came,It was not attached to the trough in any fashion.
> 
> The violation -
> 110.12(A) - states " Shall be closed to afford protection substantially equivalent to the wall of the equipment" (This was just sitting there, I popped it out by poking it from underneath).
> ...


So if it was installed in such a way as to make it permanetly attached would you of failed it? It was ugly but if it was secured it would meet the intent of covering an unused opening.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

No I will never pass such a thing as this.

1st- It did not cover the unused opening completely, you look close you will see the gaps around it. Thus it does not provide protection substantially equivalent to the wall of the euipment

2nd- That thing had razor sharp edges


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> No I will never pass such a thing as this.
> 
> 1st- It did not cover the unused opening completely, you look close you will see the gaps around it. Thus it does not provide protection substantially equivalent to the wall of the euipment
> 
> 2nd- That thing had razor sharp edges


 
I guess what im asking is if it covered all the opening, was secured properly and did not have sharp edges then pass or fail to you.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I wasnt aware there was an "approved" ko closure. I thought it said no unused openings allowed in boxes etc.


FYI - There are approved ko enclosures.
In the UL white book index :
Knockout Closures ( see outlet bushings and Fittings(QCRV))
So KO closures are covered by UL Categorie QCRV

Also from the Whitebook:
Index of UL Product categories correlated to the 2008 NEC

'08 NEC Section ---------UL Product Category Code

Article 110.14(A) <------------> QCRV


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I looked at it, and thought why the hell didn't he just slobber a bunch of Scotchcoat on it? :whistling2:


Wouldn't scotchcoat keep the water from getting out?:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> FYI - There are approved ko enclosures.
> In the UL white book index :
> Knockout Closures ( see outlet bushings and Fittings(QCRV))
> So KO closures are covered by UL Categorie QCRV
> ...


Are KO plugs required to be listed? Anyone?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Amateurs...






Here's how you seal off a KO:











(Stack of custom KO fillers ranging from 1/2" to 2-1/2")


----------

